# Coyotes Range Expanding



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I have been seeing more and more coyotes in expanding areas of the state over the past few years. Just interested to see if anyone else has noticed the expansion.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

You bet, they are certainly making a comeback.Areas I used to shoot more foxes im now shooting more yotes.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hell yes, i live in the suburbs about a half hour from detroit and there is a family of 3 or so that live less than 3 minutes from my house. Couldnt hunt em because its right next to a highway, but i dont think i would anyway. with that small of a population its not going to hurt anyone.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

I live in fargo and I have spotted over 8 different coyotes just south of town near Kindred. A few years ago that was very uncommon to see them this far east. I think it is from the recent explosion of cottontails and jacks. Anyone else have an answer for that?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I know they are moving east up here. I have heard reports of coyotes seen off of I-94 and have seen a few myself just a couple miles west of town which used to be unheard of! :beer:


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

My land north of Embden is getting loaded They come runnging right by me when I am bow hunting.

Even last year this never did happen. And I think they are pushing the deer out of some of the belts.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

What direction are you from embden. I am looking for some place to shoot some coyotes.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

My land is posted beacuse we do alot of bow hunting out there. But if you go south west kind of by that waterfowl area theres always coyotes around there.
:strapped:
Austen Ellenson


----------

